# Newbie here, 1 week post-RAI



## marcus (Aug 12, 2010)

Had RAI on Aug 9 at local hospital.
Called my endo doc, she said to wait 2 months before coming back to see her for lab work. I had no side effects the week I had the RAI in my system, but starting the 2nd week my throat hurts, right where I think the thyroid is located. Hurts to swallow, hold my head up, or look left or right.

(Original dx was hot nods/adenoma on thyroid-hyperthyroidism-lost 35 pounds)
Have a call into the doc, but they havent called me back yet-
Everything I have read say that side effects would occur as dose was given.
Anyone else have this experience?
I never had a lot of symptoms except weight loss and feeling emotional very easily...just wondering


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

marcus said:


> Had RAI on Aug 9 at local hospital.
> Called my endo doc, she said to wait 2 months before coming back to see her for lab work. I had no side effects the week I had the RAI in my system, but starting the 2nd week my throat hurts, right where I think the thyroid is located. Hurts to swallow, hold my head up, or look left or right.
> 
> (Original dx was hot nods/adenoma on thyroid-hyperthyroidism-lost 35 pounds)
> ...


As I recall; I did not have pain from RAI and I had it 3 times. Did your doc call you back yet?? If not, call again.

I don't think you should be in pain. I am worried for you. Something does not sound right. If she does not call back, it might be wise to go to the ER.


----------



## marcus (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. The doctor actually called me back. I told her the specifics. Its not like a "sore throat" pain. It does not hurt all the time. It is more like a dull ache, only when I lean my head back. Feels tender to the touch, and does ache when I yawn or sneeze or blow my nose. She told me to take ibuprofen, 200mg 2x per day. This has not made a dent in it. I expect to have general aches and pains, but this is located right over the spot where my thyroid is located, and she seems to agree. I was surprised that the actual doctor called me back. I am 37, and that is the 2nd time I've ever talked to a doctor on the phone, so I know she is interested in helping. She works Tues, Wed and Thurs, and I intend on calling her tomorrow. Will definitely update as soon as I know more info.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

marcus said:


> Thanks for your reply. The doctor actually called me back. I told her the specifics. Its not like a "sore throat" pain. It does not hurt all the time. It is more like a dull ache, only when I lean my head back. Feels tender to the touch, and does ache when I yawn or sneeze or blow my nose. She told me to take ibuprofen, 200mg 2x per day. This has not made a dent in it. I expect to have general aches and pains, but this is located right over the spot where my thyroid is located, and she seems to agree. I was surprised that the actual doctor called me back. I am 37, and that is the 2nd time I've ever talked to a doctor on the phone, so I know she is interested in helping. She works Tues, Wed and Thurs, and I intend on calling her tomorrow. Will definitely update as soon as I know more info.


Please update for as I mentioned; this does not sound right to me. Interesting that the Ibuprofen has done nothing.


----------

